# Tiny bubbles coming off live rock?



## revisMVP (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a fairly new tank and I've noticed a lot of tiny bubbles coming off the live rock. I have no fish or anything in it yet. Should I be concerned? or is this common?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

It just sounds like microbubbles freeing themselves from the rock. No problems there!


----------



## revisMVP (Aug 11, 2012)

funlad3 said:


> It just sounds like microbubbles freeing themselves from the rock. No problems there!


Thanks again!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yup I have bubbles come off of live rock to it can last a hour or even a full day. In my saltwater tank it did that and in my cichlid tank it did that when I first put rocks in.


----------

